# Tricep pushdowns - Elbow pain prevention



## Viduus (Oct 7, 2018)

Question for the “gentle used” older guys on the forum...

I get some minor stinging pain in my elbows when doing triceps pulldowns. It’s definitely joint/tendon related and far away from my actual tricep. 

It’s not enough to really hurt or prevent me from doing them but I’m trying to body. I’m 37 and should have a long time to go if I do things right. Is there anything I should be doin proactively? 

I’ve never used sleeves or anything and would honestly feel a little silly using them on something like that but I’m willing to put my pride aside if it’ll keep things in good shape down the road. Do I just ignore it or do something about it? 

I do different things to work my triceps but that movement hits them perfectly and I’d hate to avoid it. Overhead dumbbell extensions can cause it as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2018)

Elbow pain from extensions is common. I preferred skull crushers with ez bar, pushdowns on rope but super strict and lighter weight while using a slow tempo for isolation work. Compounds were more important for me. Floor press, bench, bench from pins, spoto press and close grip bench were Mainstays.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 7, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Elbow pain from extensions is common. I preferred skull crushers with ez bar, pushdowns on rope but super strict and lighter weight while using a slow tempo for isolation work. Compounds were more important for me. Floor press, bench, bench from pins, spoto press and close grip bench were Mainstays.



So keep an eye on it but no need to do anything for long term prevention? (Thanks)


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 7, 2018)

Single arm negatives after every workout with just a cable. No attachment. Use your other arm for the push down motion and do slow negatives with good bit of weight. Trust me


----------



## Viduus (Oct 7, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Single arm negatives after every workout with just a cable. No attachment. Use your other arm for the push down motion and do slow negatives with good bit of weight. Trust me



Interesting idea.

I’ve been playing with single arm cable pushdowns. I can go heavier then both arms together. I’ll superset it with regular pushdowns on the short bar. I’ll play around your with your idea!

The pain is very minor but I figured I’d ask and be proactive. Pride can be very costly in the long run.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 7, 2018)

Vid are you telling me you can push more weight with two arms than one? :32 (6)::32 (18):


----------



## Viduus (Oct 7, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Vid are you telling me you can push more weight with two arms than one? :32 (6)::32 (18):



opposite lol


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 7, 2018)

Viduus said:


> opposite lol



My dumb ass read “when” loll I thought you just fkd up haha.. carry-on.
interesting idea with the negs Georgia


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 8, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Interesting idea.
> 
> I’ve been playing with single arm cable pushdowns. I can go heavier then both arms together. I’ll superset it with regular pushdowns on the short bar. I’ll play around your with your idea!
> 
> The pain is very minor but I figured I’d ask and be proactive. Pride can be very costly in the long run.



I cured a horrible bout of tendonitis in the tricep connection with this strategy in about ten days. I had been out of the gym bc of it for four months


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 8, 2018)

Btw- if you can find a way to do just the eccentric portion of any spot where you have tendonitis, you can get great relieve very quickly.


----------



## snake (Oct 8, 2018)

Looking at the big picture; how much tri work are you getting throughout the week? That tri work includes all pressing movements. If you're good here and not over training, the next suspect is to the movement itself. For pushdowns, try a rope and light weight. Focus on pulling apart the rope as you get to the bottom; separating your hands. If you do this right, you'll feel it on each rep. You could also try doing the pushdowns with your palms up and see how that feels.

One last item that could be a cause for some discomfort would be that you're just not stretched out and warmed up. Even if you are hitting tris after bench, you still should get a light warm up set in. Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 8, 2018)

snake said:


> Looking at the big picture; how much tri work are you getting throughout the week? That tri work includes all pressing movements. If you're good here and not over training, the next suspect is to the movement itself. For pushdowns, try a rope and light weight. Focus on pulling apart the rope as you get to the bottom; separating your hands. If you do this right, you'll feel it on each rep. You could also try doing the pushdowns with your palms up and see how that feels.
> 
> One last item that could be a cause for some discomfort would be that you're just not stretched out and warmed up. Even if you are hitting tris after bench, you still should get a light warm up set in. Good luck and hope this helps.




I kind of base things for me on this as well, do i get sufficient muscle group work with other exercises during the week.  Do they get little bits of work from X or Y day at the gym. On chest and shoulder day, how much are they getting..?

How badly does it hurt, the movement? after you are finished working out? etc.  Does it go on week to week or just days you really beat them up?


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 9, 2018)

Snake has a good point.  Sometimes I can simply widen my grip on the straight bar push down and relieve the pain, ropes and underhand are both good as well.  Try not to aggravate it and make it worse, you can train around it, but you keep hitting the spot that hurts it wont heal.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 9, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Snake has a good point.  Sometimes I can simply widen my grip on the straight bar push down and relieve the pain, ropes and underhand are both good as well.  Try not to aggravate it and make it worse, you can train around it, but you keep hitting the spot that hurts it wont heal.



Thanks, I’m going to play around with volume training for extensions and higher intensity for curls.

I do higher intensity leg extensions but I know that bothers some people over the long haul.

Have to keep the mind active with minutia!


----------



## Elivo (Oct 10, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Snake has a good point.  Sometimes I can simply widen my grip on the straight bar push down and relieve the pain, ropes and underhand are both good as well.  Try not to aggravate it and make it worse, you can train around it, but you keep hitting the spot that hurts it wont heal.



Yeah this was me. Slight pain in elbow and just ignored it, seeing ortho doc Friday.


----------

